# 100 year Rhyme-time



## QuestionTheirLies (May 24, 2022)

I’ve always been a fan of the quote attributed to Mark Twain, “History doesn’t repeat itself but it often rhymes.”

I believe we’re living through a rhyming verse today which lines up with the history of Germany 100 years ago. This topic may ruffle some feathers so I’ll do my best to make this post purely factual (to the degree we can consider any history to be factual) and refrain from inserting opinions. Forgive my formatting. I’m

from: Weimar Republic


“The Weimar Republic was Germany’s government from 1919 to 1933, the period after World War I until the rise of Nazi Germany. It was named after the town of Weimar where Germany’s new government was formed by a national assembly after Kaiser Wilhelm II abdicated. From its uncertain beginnings to a brief season of success and then a devastating depression, the Weimar Republic experienced enough chaos to position Germany for the rise of Adolf Hitler and the Nazi Party.”

further down the article:

“Hyperinflation and the Fallout
Despite its new constitution, the Weimar Republic faced one of Germany’s greatest economic challenges: hyperinflation. Thanks to the Treaty of Versailles, Germany’s ability to produce revenue-generating coal and iron ore decreased. As war debts and reparations drained its coffers, the German government was unable to pay its debts.

the Weimar government simply printed more money. The effort backfired, however, and further devalued the German Mark—and inflation increased at an astounding level. The cost of living rose rapidly and many people lost all they had.”

This Weimar government was bolstered by it’s own street gang known as Antifaschistische Aktion - “Antifa” for short -
The Lost History of Antifa - Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung
“
The origins of the word “antifa”—shorthand for decentralized, militant street activism associated with its own aesthetic and subculture—might be murky to most readers. Even in Germany, few know much about the popular forms of antifascist resistance that coined the term.
*Loren Balhorn* works as an editor at the Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung in Berlin. This article originally appeared in _Jacobin_ and is reprinted with permission.
The movement’s short but inspiring political legacy proved too uncomfortable for both Cold War-era German states, and was ignored in schools and mainstream history. Today its legacy is almost entirely lost to the Left.
Out of the Ruins​By 1945, Hitler’s Third Reich lay physically destroyed and politically exhausted. Basic civil society ceased to function in many areas, as the Nazi grip on power faltered and regime supporters, particularly in the middle- and upper classes, realized that Hitler’s “final victory” was a fantasy.
On the Left, many Communists and Social Democrats had either been outright murdered by the Nazis, or died in the ensuing war. The unimaginable human and material destruction wrought by Nazi rule killed millions and turned German society upside down, decimating the labour movement and murdering most of the country’s Jewish population. Millions who had supported or at least acquiesced to the regime—including many workers and even some former socialists—now faced a new beginning in unknown political terrain.
Yet despite its failure to stop Hitler in 1933 and veritable dismantling in subsequent years, Germany’s socialist labour movement and its decidedly progressive traditions outlived Hitler in the factories of its industrial cities, and began gathering up the fragments as soon as open political activity became possible. As historian Gareth Dale describes:
Of all sectors of the population, it was industrial workers in the major towns that showed the greatest immunity to Nazism. Many trade unionists and socialists were able to maintain their traditions and beliefs, at least in some form, through the Nazi era. A courageous minority, including some 150,000 Communists, took part in illegal resistance. Wider layers avoided danger but were able to keep labour movement values and memories alive amongst groups of friends, in workplaces and on housing estates.
These groups, oftentimes launched from the aforementioned housing estates, were generally called “Antifaschistische Ausschüsse,” “Antifaschistische Kommittees,” or the now famous “Antifaschistische Aktion”

While this is happening another significant social shift is introduced in Berlin in 1920 as a man by the name of Magnus Hirschfeld who opens the world’s first transexual clinic.
The Forgotten History of the World’s First Trans Clinic


“Late one night on the cusp of the 20th century, Magnus Hirschfeld, a young doctor, found a soldier on the doorstep of his practice in Germany. Distraught and agitated, the man had come to confess himself an _Urning_—a word used to refer to homosexual men. It explained the cover of darkness; to speak of such things was dangerous business. The infamous “Paragraph 175” in the German criminal code made homosexuality illegal; a man so accused could be stripped of his ranks and titles and thrown in jail.

Hirschfeld understood the soldier’s plight—he was himself both homosexual and Jewish—and did his best to comfort his patient. But the soldier had already made up his mind. It was the eve of his wedding, an event he could not face. Shortly after, he shot himself.

The soldier bequeathed his private papers to Hirschfeld, along with a letter: “The thought that you could contribute to [a future] when the German fatherland will think of _us_ in more just terms,” he wrote, “sweetens the hour of death.” Hirschfeld would be forever haunted by this needless loss; the soldier had called himself a “curse,” fit only to die, because the expectations of heterosexual norms, reinforced by marriage and law, made no room for his kind. These heartbreaking stories, Hirschfeld wrote in _The Sexual History of the World War_, “bring before us the whole tragedy [in Germany]; what fatherland did they have, and for what freedom were they fighting?” In the aftermath of this lonely death, Hirschfeld left his medical practice and began a crusade for justice that would alter the course of queer history.

Hirschfeld sought to specialize in sexual health, an area of growing interest. Many of his predecessors and colleagues believed that homosexuality was pathological, using new theories from psychology to suggest it was a sign of mental ill health. Hirschfeld, in contrast, argued that a person may be born with characteristics that did not fit into heterosexual or binary categories and supported the idea that a “third sex” (or _Geschlecht_) existed naturally. Hirschfeld proposed the term “sexual intermediaries” for nonconforming individuals. Included under this umbrella were what he considered “situational” and “constitutional” homosexuals—a recognition that there is often a spectrum of bisexual practice—as well as what he termed “transvestites.” This group included those who wished to wear the clothes of the opposite sex and those who “from the point of view of their character” should be considered as the opposite sex. One soldier with whom Hirschfeld had worked described wearing women’s clothing as the chance “to be a human being at least for a moment.” He likewise recognized that these people could be either homosexual or heterosexual, something that is frequently misunderstood about transgender people today.”

Of course, non-traditional sexual attitudes were a major theme in Weimar Germany. We even have a modern television program dedicated to the lifestyles of the era. Babylon Berlin: Pornography in Weimar Germany


“In one of the first sequences of the Babylon Berlin series, Gereon Rath, of the Berlin police, and his colleague Bruno Wolter burst into a photography workshop where a porn movie is being shot, with characters not usually met in such a context: Jesus, the Virgin, the Archangel Gabriel ... A remark of the director, who takes his "artistic" work seriously, is worth quoting :  "Frieda you are supposed to be receiving the Redeemer, but I cannot see that in your acting ... "

The police proceeds to arrest him, but the man invokes article 118. This article of the constitution of Weimar, did indeed forbid the censorship. Except that, in 1920, a Law of the Cinema was approved, which among other provisions, made pornographic films illegal. So, the director is arrested. It is, btw, also this law of 1920 that would be later used by the Nazi regime to take control of the film industry.
In the wake of the sexual liberation of the 1920s, more and more photo studios began to produce so-called Stag-Films, short films that were subsequently exhibited in private performances or in brothels. Unlike French porn movies of the same period, German productions were more focused on fetishism.
On the other hand, printed matter with pornographic content, unlike films, was tolerated to a certain extent.””

A “sexual reformation” was a key theme:

The Sex Reform Movement in Weimar Germany (1919-1933) | Towards Emancipation?

“
The so-called sex reform movement of Weimar Germany (1919-1933), was dedicated to providing more sexual and, in turn, social freedoms to men and women. Its two major aims were to give working class men and women access to information about and means of birth control and to reform the Paragraphs 218 and 219 of the German Penal Code of 1871 that prohibited abortion and the help for it.

The movement was supported by members of the liberal, social democratic, socialist and communist parties, by laymen and doctors, by writers and artist and became at the end of the Weimar Republic the largest non-party mass movement that include hundred-thousands of men and women. It was composed of several smaller and larger associations on the local and national level that joined the cause and organized birth control clinics and information meetings, movie screenings and theater performances, protest actions and large demonstrations. The rise to power of the Nazi Party in January 1933 ended the movement. Many of its supporters were persecuted by the Nazis and imprisoned or had to migrate.

Women’s liberation by access to birth control and the right to control their own body was not the only aim of the sex reform movement, another was the recognition of all forms of sexuality including homosexuality. In July 1919, the Institute of Sexual Research (_Institut für Sexualwissenschaft _), the first of its kind, was founded by Magnus Hirschfeld (1836-1935). Hirschfeld was a German Jewish physician and sexologist with a practice in Berlin-Charlottenburg, who had founded the Scientific-Humanitarian Committee (_Wissenschaftlich-humanitäres Komitee_, WhK) in Berlin already in 1897, to campaign for social recognition of gay, bisexual and transgender men and women, and against their legal persecution. The Institute of Sexual Research educated the public with the aim of a better understanding of sex and sexuality as a whole and offered in-depth education on the topic. he World League for Sexual Reform was a League for coordinating knowledge about the enhancement of sexual function. Hirschfeld initiated also the founding of the World League for Sexual Reform in 1921, during the First Congress for Sexual Reform in Berlin, which he had organized. Further congresses were held in Copenhagen (1928), London (1929), Vienna (1930), and Brno (1932).

The fight for a reform of the regulation of prostitution also emerged as part of the struggle for sex reform during the Weimar Republic with the aim to prevent the persecution of the women. While other countries were cracking down on prostitution by declaring it to be a sexual crime, the welfare state of Weimar Germany began decriminalizing it by implementing legislation like “The Law for Combatting Venereal Diseases,” passed in 1927. These laws required that doctors begin treating women who came in with sexually transmitted diseases, even prostitutes, without persecuting them.

The Weimar sex reform movement did not reach most of its aims until 1933, but it changed the thinking of many contemporaries long-lastingly. Most of its aims for a legal reform were not realized before the 1970s in West Germany.”

this link showcases photos and paintings which illustrate the time and place. NSFW - nudity and sexual scenes - Ladies of the Night (I won’t post the pics - click at your own risk)

another claim frequently made, but for which I won’t provide links because the research is repulsive is that child prostitution was tolerated and quite popular.

The Weimar government welcomed “refugees” from non-German populations in spite of declining standards of living, hyperinflation and scarcity. Historical and Current Development of Migration to and from Germany


“Flight and Forced Labor during and between the Wars​The "Century of Refugees" began, starting with World War I. The Weimar Republic became the destination for hundreds of thousands of refugees who escaped the aftermath of the Russian Revolution in October of 1917, the subsequent civil war and the implementation of the Soviet system. The same fate was shared by tens of thousands of Eastern European Jews who were looking for protection from pogroms and anti-Semitic developments in many parts of Eastern Central, South Eastern and Eastern Europe.”

So as rambling and disjointed as the above appears we see some themes from 1920s Germany which appear to rhyme with 2020s Western society:
Hyperinflation
Antifa
Homosexuality
Transexualism
Pornography
Significant immigration

Weimerica?

[edit - added apostrophe to “we’re” - posted from Iphone - edit 2 - completed missing second half of the sentence regarding child prostitution]
I realize the above is poorly organized… a couple of other parallels which I should have also included in the list are:

birth-control/abortion
Absolute media control by the party
Party-member ownership of food production
Fuel shortages

- all just food for thought


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (May 25, 2022)

As the pendulum swings towards the left, it will inevitably fall back to the right. 

It should be noted that as we witness the perversion of natural order more and more; we will also be witnesses to the rise of it.   It's no doubt that the planned chaos we witness here in the west is to bring forth a new regime. 

The "Norm" of a society is based upon a collective conscious agreement for what is acceptable.  As rampant homosexuality takes a foothold in a culture, that culture starts to devalue the very thing that made it possible to begin with.  It's ability to create. 

The more we normalize sexual degeneracy, and the perversion of sexual activity, the weaker the argument becomes for sex being the soul purpose of recreation.   As it is now, chastity is practically a joke in the eyes of the tik-tok generation.  (Unless of course it's inverted as a kink, as the most things are in this Inverted Realm)


----------



## QuestionTheirLies (May 25, 2022)

GandalfTheGreen said:


> As the pendulum swings towards the left, it will inevitably fall back to the right.
> 
> It should be noted that as we witness the perversion of natural order more and more; we will also be witnesses to the rise of it.   It's no doubt that the planned chaos we witness here in the west is to bring forth a new regime.
> 
> ...


Spot-on! I also believe that heterogeneity is an indicator of social decline. Once a culture ceases to be a “we” and rather a collection of “us”es and “them”s the breakdown is imminent.

I genuinely believe something akin to Nazis will arise and at least attempt to reassert a level of decency while defending the (European) ethnic groups which are currently being exploited and destroyed for the benefit of the parasitic overclass and the alien hoards they continue to invite to their host nations.

While the 100 year example is the most recent, the same PTB have repeated this process in all of their host nations since the dawn of history. It only ends with either the expulsion/death of the parasite or the eventual death of both the host and the then-starved parasite.


----------



## Magnetic (May 29, 2022)

QuestionTheirLies said:


> Spot-on! I also believe that heterogeneity is an indicator of social decline. Once a culture ceases to be a “we” and rather a collection of “us”es and “them”s the breakdown is imminent.
> 
> I genuinely believe something akin to Nazis will arise and at least attempt to reassert a level of decency while defending the (European) ethnic groups which are currently being exploited and destroyed for the benefit of the parasitic overclass and the alien hoards they continue to invite to their host nations.
> 
> While the 100 year example is the most recent, the same PTB have repeated this process in all of their host nations since the dawn of history. It only ends with either the expulsion/death of the parasite or the eventual death of both the host and the then-starved parasite.


One of the first actions of Nazi book burning was the institute that studied sexual homosexuality and deviancy which is documented in the book The Pink Swastika     "the Pink Swastika."  The bully boys which were known as the Brown Shirts were dominate gay militarists whereas the sex institute was led by the feminine gay intellectuals which had to be destroyed since they had the goods on the NAZI bully boy party elite.  Later in the action "The Night of the Long Knives" the bully boy elite were killed off to keep the secret of the gay elite that led the Nazi party from the German Volk hiding Hitler's true nature.


----------



## Magnetic (May 29, 2022)

Magnetic said:


> One of the first actions of Nazi book burning was the institute that studied sexual homosexuality and deviancy which is documented in the book The Pink Swastika     "the Pink Swastika."  The bully boys which were known as the Brown Shirts were dominate gay militarists whereas the sex institute was led by the feminine gay intellectuals which had to be destroyed since they had the goods on the NAZI bully boy party elite.  Later in the action "The Night of the Long Knives" the bully boy elite were killed off to keep the secret of the gay elite that led the Nazi party from the German Volk hiding Hitler's true nature.


3
The Pink Swastika: Homosexuality in the Nazi Party, Fifth Edition with Enhanced Documentation (2012)
Chapter One:
THE HOMOSEXUAL ROOTS OF THE NAZI PARTY
It was a quiet night in Munich. The people moving along the streets in the heart of the
city were grim. They walked heads down, hands deep in the pockets of their frayed coats. All
around, the spirit of defeat hung like a pall in the evening air; it was etched on the faces of the
out-of-work soldiers on every street corner and in every café. Germany had been defeated in the
war, but it had been crushed by the terms of the Versailles Treaty. Everywhere the people were
still mired in depression and despair, several years after the humiliating surrender of Kaiser
Wilhelm.
In this atmosphere the purposeful stride of Captain Ernst Roehm seemed out of place. But
Roehm was accustomed to being different. A homosexual with a taste for boys, Roehm was part
of a growing subculture in Germany which fancied itself a superior form of German manhood. A
large, heavy man, Roehm had been a professional soldier since 1906, and, after the war, had
temporarily lent his talents
to a socialist terror organization called the Iron Fist.
On this night Roehm was on his way to meet some associates who had formed a much
more powerful socialist organization. At the door of the Bratwurstgloeckl, a tavern frequented
by homosexual roughnecks and bully-boys, Roehm turned in and joined the handful of sexual
deviants and occultists who were celebrating the success of a new campaign of terror. Their
organization, once known as the German Worker’s Party, was now called the
Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei, The National Socialist German Worker’s Party
— the Nazis.
Yes, the Nazis met in a “gay” bar.


Magnetic said:


> 3
> The Pink Swastika: Homosexuality in the Nazi Party, Fifth Edition with Enhanced Documentation (2012)
> Chapter One:
> THE HOMOSEXUAL ROOTS OF THE NAZI PARTY
> ...


Famous events in Nazi history are also linked to homosexuality; events such as the
burning of the German Reichstag in 1932, the 1938 pogrom called Kristallnacht, and the 1944
attempt on Hitler’s life. Even the enduring image of Nazi book-burning, familiar to us from
newsreels of the 1930s, was directly related to the homosexuality of Nazi leaders. The first such
incident occurred four days after Hitler’s Brownshirts broke into Magnus Hirschfeld’s Institute
for Sexual Research in Berlin on May 6, 1933.
On May 10 the Nazis burned
thousands of books and files taken in that
raid. The Institute had extensive records on
the sexual perversions of numerous Nazi
leaders, many of whom had been under
treatment there prior to the beginning of the
Nazi regime. Treatment at the Sex Research
Institute was required by the German courts
for persons convicted of sex crimes. Ludwig
L. Lenz, who worked at the Institute at the
time of the raid but managed to escape with
his life, later wrote of the incident:
Why was it then, since we were
completely non-party, that our purely
scientific Institute was the first
victim which fell to the new regime?
The answer to this is simple...We
knew too much. It would be against
medical principles to provide a list of the Nazi leaders and their perversions
[but]...not ten percent of the men who, in 1933, took the fate of Germany into
their hands, were sexually normal... Our knowledge of such intimate secrets
regarding members of the Nazi Party and other documentary material — we
possessed about forty thousand confessions and biographical letters—was the
cause of the complete and utter destruction of the Institute of Sexology.
(Haberle:369).11


----------

